# Audi R8 V12.....TDI



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

If this is put in production, I wonder what kind of figures (bhp, NM, 0-60mph etc) it will have.... :?:

http://www.worldcarfans.com/9080104.006 ... or-detroit

The Q7 have 500 bhp and 1000NM with the same engine.... 

Perhaps we will know more in just about a weeks time :wink:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Hmm the link says it'll be 0-100kmh in 4.2s.



> Embargoes are like rules, they are meant to be broken. This time around Auto Motor und Sport in Germany have sent out their January issue to subscribers featuring a rendering of an Audi R8 Concept with V12 TDI engine article. The story is still under wraps by Audi until January 13 when it will make its world wide debut at the 2008 NAIAS in Detroit.
> 
> AMS calls the Audi R8 V12 TDI a study model, but depending on feedback the car might just make it to mass production (hand built mass production that is). The V12 TDI engine has made quite a name for itself on the track in the R10 race car and will be featured in the upcoming Q7 V12 TDI. It is a proven engine and will obviously not burn your R8 to a crisp.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Yes - they have rewritten the article since I first read it.... 

Nice performance - specially if you compare to fuel consumtion.... :wink:

ps: Still no PDF brochure for the new SLK on the norwegian site yet.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Arne said:


> Yes - they have rewritten the article since I first read it....
> 
> Nice performance - specially if you compare to fuel consumtion.... :wink:


Not bad for an oil burner I suppose 



Arne said:


> ps: Still no PDF brochure for the new SLK on the norwegian site yet.


Ah OK cheers. They seemed to update the Norwegian website really quickly and then nothing after that. Still waiting for the UK website to even be updated :roll:


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

There's now a video on there also,

http://www.worldcarfans.com/4080110.001 ... di-concept

it's basically just a studio video shoot, but it looks a bit different than the previous photos


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Surely you'd lose that lovely exhaust/engine note and it'd just sound like you were driving a (very very fast) tractor!?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jam said:


> Surely you'd lose that lovely exhaust/engine note and it'd just sound like you were driving a (very very fast) tractor!?


No?

Have you heard Audi's R10?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Some more pics doing the rounds. Although they are clearly mock ups, it IMO looks a million times better than the white ones in the original post...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I think they're the pictures from the concept car being shown at Detroit:

http://www.audiusa.com/audi/us/en2/expe ... .0002.html

So it is pretty 'official', even if not in production (yet).

The world's first diesel supercar?


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

on here as well

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/news/autoe ... C-14-01-08


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

No surprise there then. It had to come, given Audis motorsport focus.

Should be a towering powerplant. i havnt driven or ridden in a V8 R8, but the similarly powered RS4 is not overly endowed with low torque.

As R8 apears to make much of it's pace by carrying its speed through corners, negationg its _relative_ torque deficit, it will be interesting to see how the tdi compares on out and out speed. Apparently V12 diesel is compact and quite light according to Autocar.

The front end rework is a big improvement. The rear less so - to fussy with the trialing edge bumper flick-ups. Side skirts well inetgrated. Roofwork good.

Should be great for blatting up motorway slip roads tho. :wink:


----------



## yangliang (Jul 1, 2006)

http://www.caak.mn/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=3750


----------

